# Introducion to seo & websites



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

hey all i just made a post about seo and thought i could give some of my knowledge about it and maybe help some ppl along the way.

Facts about digital marketing.

im not researching percentages but internet marking is bigger than ever these days, yellow pages, newpaper ads, radio ads even tv ads DONT compare to internet marketing.

what is digital marketing

digital marketing is taking your brand "abc painters" and posting it all over the web like 

1. google search
2. FACEBOOK 
3. youtube 
4.yahoo search 

and so on, but it aint enough to just get it out there it has to be where it can be seen by Targeted traffic ! 

What is targeted traffic ?

its when you get someone that wants a house painter, searches in google for a house painter and then finds you . heaps better then the old hit and miss with news papers and radio ads huh....

the beauty of it is you will be seen in your target audience and the goal is to become a big kahuna.

HOW DO WE GET ONLINE!!! website ???

websites get be expensive, really expensive you can be paying up around $3000.00 for a 6 or 7 page site which looks like garbage compared to modern web designs. not to mention how you gunna add cool stuff to it like FREE COLOUR CHARTS or something... bottom line is unless you know how to edit the design and then upload it to the web server ( where the website is stored ) your screwed and even if you did then your gunna need programs just like your $3000.00 dollar web designer to edit it. sorry MS words wont work.

so wadda ya do ? look up a "platform" called wordpress.. www.wordpress.org now this cool as hell platform will allow you to change your "web design" when you want ! and its easy as.... it will allow you to add your own pictures when you want. easy again. it'll even allow you to build your own website. 

dont be scared. all you have to do is fill in the pages with Content.. such as im a good painter my services are .....

its no different to filling out this forum post...

Changing web designs ?? HOW !

well you can buy them which are called "Premium themes" 

go to template monster.com and look for wordpress themes

or you can use the stocko ones ... cheap skate:thumbup:

also swing past a site called host gator they will hook you up with a domain name which is www.painting company name.com and also provide cheap website hosting...


OKAYYY we are online yesss ! but google cannot find my painting website..

crap ! what a waste of money right... wrong

a website is like a tv commercial.. you pay to have it developed, then you pay again to have it advertised...  then hope you get calls lol ...

so to have it advertised is called search engine optimization

im gunna skip through so try to keep up ...

this is how it works, google grabs the most important more relative websites based on the keyword search term.. how to make French toast ? 

whats gunna pop up ?

so your a painter the term is painter why am i not showing... because google doesnt see your website as an industry ( search term ) big dog yet... you have to optimise your site to show google your the best man for that search term/s...

HOW ??

well there are heaps of ways but in short... you have to have proper onpage optimisation which means you must have crossed all your t's and dotted all your i's... sorry raving, what this means is you website must display relevant webpage CONTENT related to the keyword... but it isnt as easy as just smashing painter new york everywhere..

research onpage optimisation and you will learn :thumbup:

Back Linking

wow this is a long post..

backlinking is the most important part of seo, it is kinda like politics if all the big dogs like you then you got votes .. u get votes you go upwards in the rankings.. simple...

big dogs are determined by PR - page rank the more high pr sites that are linked to you relative to your industry the better off you'll be.

how to get back links ?

when your acquiring backlinks you must have an "anchor text" which means the clickable link displays your chosen keywords which links to your website.

the easiest way is to submit your website to alot, i mean alot of online directories, called directory submissions.

this is just one form of backlinking you also have other means such as 

1. comment posts / forum posts
2. forum profile links
3. contextual article links - research this ! 
4. social bookmarking - research this ! 
5. facebook posts and social media posting. - research this ! 
6. rss feed submissions - research this ! 

i think there maybe a few more though..

best resources for newbies...

THE WARRIOR FORUM. 

you can out source you backlinks here.. beware of scams just got done for $44.00 last week spewing !

also is the best resource 

SEO CHAT

another forum with heaps of helpful ppl and great info




well i havnt proof read this as my wife just got home with a pizza... hope this helps you all 


Glenn B


some people wish it to happen , others want it to happen , I will MAKE it happen . - micheal jorden "ithink"


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, you really a painter?


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love to read your post

if

it

wasnt

written

like

this


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

yeh im really a painter ! ...

sorry about that bro ! i thought i might have made things easier but stuffed it up haha sry


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Good info Glenn.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Where's the link to your website Glenn? :confused1:


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

I know too many people who payed out a bunch of money for a website but never benefited because their site didn't come up on Google searches. You really have to work on SEO to show up on Google searches. Google is the #1 way people will find your site.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks bro ..

the address is www.sapainting.com.au

still working on it having a problem with the conversion rates as of the momment last month i had 48 visits to the contact us page and not one phone call im racking my brain !


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

> I know too many people who payed out a bunch of money for a website but never benefited because their site didn't come up on Google searches. You really have to work on SEO to show up on Google searches. Google is the #1 way people will find your site.


so true brother... ppl forget that they have to then market the sucker


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the clearification on SEO...I have to admit this stuff is just way to confusing for me.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

thans Glenn


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

*Writing for an internet audience.*

I like when posts are split up.

They may look broken up.

But we are writing for the people surfing the internet. They have the *attention span* of a Seventh Grader.

So... I use interesting ways (including lists) to make everything *easy to read*. If they wanted to read a book, they would be reading a book instead.


Click Here to see my How To Painting Articles to see what I mean. :thumbup:
http://greenwoodindianapolispainterpainting.com/articles


See how that works?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

glennb said:


> thanks bro ..
> 
> the address is www.sapainting.com.au
> 
> still working on it having a problem with the conversion rates as of the momment last month i had 48 visits to the contact us page and not one phone call im racking my brain !


Nice starter site. Its funny to see painters from other parts of the world using Internal and External instead of Interior and Exterior.


----------

